# Can I Buy 1 Vista n Install it in my both PC& Laptop?



## Ganeshkumar (May 21, 2007)

Hi

Will it be a genuine if i install the Vista on my Pc, which i got it for laptop...?
Will there be any problem if i run same copy of vista on two systems??
Is it applicable for other Softwares also..? I have CA Internet Security suite..

How many installations can be made from Vista Genuine CD? I heard that only limited installations are possible... 

Is it applicable to WinXP??

Thanks....


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 21, 2007)

U can..but U sud not.by doing so,U will violate Microsoft terms and conditions.One key is valid for only one system.

If Microsoft find same key being used on two system,than they will declare ur  key as pirated.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 21, 2007)

Thanks...
Waiting for more replies...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 21, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> Thanks...
> Waiting for more replies...




Sorry, but Ravi gave it all, there is *no more*...

Though practically u can, but when u are buying, u are in Legel Agreement with Microsoft, which doesnt allow u to use a simgle copy of Vista with 2 computer....


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 21, 2007)

> Thanks...
> Waiting for more replies...



What more replies?? 

You can do one thing.... You can install it one by one... That is, you install it on both but make sure you uninstall the previous copy prior to installtion on the other machine.......

Though this might sound stupid... But, that way you aren't pirating...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 21, 2007)

kaustav said:
			
		

> Though this might sound stupid... But, that way you aren't pirating...



Sorry, Disagree...

Buying an OEM pack means, u paste the MS Sticker with Product key in the system for which u bough the OS, u are not allowed to take it off from a system to put it in another !!!!!



			
				kaustav_geek said:
			
		

> That is, you install it on both but make sure you uninstall the previous copy prior to installtion on the other machine.......



nope, u are not allowed to do that... One OEM pack is for One single system.... in case of Volume Licance u may have this option included in ur TOS but with OEM pack, u r certainly not allowed to do it....


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 21, 2007)

Are you sure ?? Can you point me to some sources ?? That would be a great help.

Thanks for the correction BTW...


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 21, 2007)

I think there is an option where you can buy the licences with the Windows i mean Windows CD with the number of licences to install the same Windows on the other computers and its legal.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 21, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> I think there is an option where you can buy the licences with the Windows i mean Windows CD with the number of licences to install the same Windows on the other computers and its legal.



Its called Volume licencing !!! I think that's 5 PC atleast u have to buy.... But not Efective when with 5 PC u wont get any effective, when u are buying for 500 PC then it really effective as u do actuall burgaining with MS  on price and few TOS in Agreement too... He He 

@kaustav_geek

wait, let me Find the exact Point in the Agreement  i have to read it all again 



			
				Microsoft said:
			
		

> A Certificate of Authenticity sticker must be attached directly to each device or system that incorporates the Windows XP operating system.



Source

and know more that that COA sticker, here, *www.microsoft.com/resources/howtotell/en/re/2abf99cd-a5e4-469c-802e-55ca8ec542d5.mspx


----------



## janitha (May 21, 2007)

kaustav_geek said:
			
		

> What more replies??
> 
> You can do one thing.... You can install it one by one... That is, you install it on both but make sure you uninstall the previous copy prior to installtion on the other machine.......
> 
> Though this might sound stupid... But, that way you aren't pirating...



You wont be able to activate/register on more than one machine. Perhaps it may be possible if the hardware of both are identical, but still it is illegal.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 21, 2007)

thanks ... now i am more clear.....



			
				Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> ..........
> How many installations can be made from Vista Genuine CD? I heard that only limited installations are possible...
> ...



I still need Solution for this....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 21, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> How many installations can be made from Vista Genuine CD? I heard that only limited installations are possible...



Installations are Unlimited

but with OEM Pack u have to activate ur product to use it beyond 30days..

now that Internet *Activation is Limited*...

i think with Vista, One May activate 7 or 15 (I forgot  ) times, where as after 7 times u have to call Microsoft India Phone numbers to get a Phone activation, that one doesnt have any Writen limit, but you are not expected to call every signle week for an activation 

Regarding Product activation Go through this page, *www.windows-vista-update.com/Windows_Vista_Activation.html


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 21, 2007)

Thanks..



			
				Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> ...
> I had WinXP Pirated CD  after some 10-20 installations now say that serial key is invalid.. So now i have to use another serial key..!



Can u tell me wat will be the reason beyond this??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 21, 2007)

@Ganeshkumar

Sorry Dude, not allowed to help with Pirated Quiry  Forum rules doesnt allow any one to ask or aswer any thing related to Piracy, u better edit the Question, may be the tread will end up getting locked


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 21, 2007)

Edited...!
Is it applicable to Win XP too??


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 21, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> Edited...!
> Is it applicable to Win XP too??



What piracy........ofcourse


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 21, 2007)

@Ganeshkumar

If you are using any paid software without paying their Development company, that is using a Pirated product, and we are not allowed to discuss it here at Open forum !!!


----------



## cynosure (May 21, 2007)

^^ Nice said.
Use it but dont discuss it


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 21, 2007)

@ Choto Cheeta,


I was talking about Windows XP OEM .... Not Vista.... What then ?? Isn't the thing I mentioned possible without amounting to piracy ??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 22, 2007)

Kaustav said:
			
		

> I was talking about Windows XP OEM .... Not Vista.... What then ?? Isn't the thing I mentioned possible without amounting to piracy ??



Did u ckeck out the links, I quoted Windows XP TOS  not Vista,

its same with Vista / XP / Server 2003 / Office 2003 / Office 2007 all OEM product, that u paste the COA sticker on only one system, u cant install it in System A then un-install to re-install it in System B .... !!!! U have to buy 2 OEM product for 2 systems... !!!!


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 22, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @Ganeshkumar
> 
> If you are using any paid software without paying their Development company, that is using a Pirated product, and we are not allowed to discuss it here at Open forum !!!



I edited my post....
I think there is no question specific to piracy....


----------



## janitha (May 22, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Did u ckeck out the links, I quoted Windows XP TOS  not Vista,
> 
> its same with Vista / XP / Server 2003 / Office 2003 / Office 2007 all OEM product, that u paste the COA sticker on only one system, u cant install it in System A then un-install to re-install it in System B .... !!!! U have to buy 2 OEM product for 2 systems... !!!!



This is exactly what I also understand and do. (XP in my desktop and I don't have a laptop)
But years back I happened to read somewhere that one can install one's legal copy in the desktop and his own laptop also. I am not sure, so please clarify.


----------



## anandk (May 22, 2007)

in an oem copy, the os ownership is tied to the HARDWARE, and moves or goes along with the hw to the new owner, if its sold. It cannot b instld on a difrnt hw.

in an rtm pack, the os ownership is tied to the INDIVIDUAL. He can instal it in a new hw if he chooses.

but in any case, legally : one vista > one pc.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 22, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> I think there is no question specific to piracy....



I am sorry, I am missing the question !! pls post exactly now what u want to know ??



			
				janitha said:
			
		

> I happened to read somewhere that one can install one's legal copy in the desktop and his own laptop also. I am not sure, so please clarify.



If you need to read some thing... read the EULA of the OEM software, as Sir, Anand pointed out, One OEM Software = One Computer, they are bonded with Hardware...


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 22, 2007)

U told me there is no limited installations for Win Vista.. 
IS it applicable for WinXP too??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 22, 2007)

Ganesh said:
			
		

> U told me there is no limited installations for Win Vista..
> IS it applicable for WinXP too??



Yes, With XP too its the same, there is no Limit for Installation how ever the Activation is limited like Vista


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 22, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 22, 2007)

Ganesh said:
			
		

> Thanks.



Glad to help


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 22, 2007)

I'm sorry for my horrendous mistakes in this thread...

*@Choto Cheeta*

But what about Paper licenses and not box license ? These can be installed on more than one PC at the same time....right ?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 22, 2007)

kaustav_geek said:
			
		

> I'm sorry for my horrendous mistakes in this thread...



 Dont worrey s.h.i.t happens 



			
				kaustav_geek said:
			
		

> But what about Paper licenses and not box license ? These can be installed on more than one PC at the same time....right ?



U know i dont think there is any term as such, like Paper licenses and not box license, What I know there are 2 types of Product licensing with Microsoft, one is Volume and another is OEM !!!!!

Now the the present ready made state non of it allows any user to do what u want, but as i told u, when u are getting suppose 500 or more PC user Volume licance u may go for a special agreement with MS, where u can have that libarty to do what u wrote here....

Read more about Volume Licence *www.microsoft.com/licensing/resources/vol/default.mspx

There are people I know in their Company bought Volume Licance for Windows Vista, but when Software team treid to deploy Windows Vista they found most of the PC's are unable to run vista, because that company is big enough, so MS sales team did allow them to run Windows XP till they dont get Enough Hardware power to run Vista 

So with Volume Licance if u are big enough u get tons of Facility


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 22, 2007)

> U know i dont think there is any term as such, like Paper licenses and not box license, What I know there are 2 types of Product licensing with Microsoft, one is Volume and another is OEM !!!!!



If you have digit's 2006 anniversary issue(june) , look up on agent 001's article... He's mentioned about Windows XP's Box and Paper License... 

OK... It maybe so that MS has updated their licensing policies.... Nevermind.. Its pity that forgot to update myself of it


----------



## nileshgr (May 22, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Will it be a genuine if i install the Vista on my Pc, which i got it for laptop...?
> Will there be any problem if i run same copy of vista on two systems??
> ...



If you want to avoid piracy, then it is not possible as for installing the same copy of windows on more than 1 machine requires a special lic from MS. You have to pay extra for that lic while purchasing windows.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 23, 2007)

Thanks...  
I dont want my Genuine Vista to be pirated  ... So will continue my vista only in my laptop....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 23, 2007)

Kaustav said:
			
		

> OK... It maybe so that MS has updated their licensing policies....



hmm.. Strange, may be Digit, Pointed Paper Licance as towards the volume licance, do a google, with "Windows XP Paper Licence" nothing will come up, may be Digit called it Paper Licence as with Volume licence only one Media is given, rest all comes just as Product key, no media (Installation source is given)... therefore, by its means, may be Digit Refered to Paper licence...

but as i said again, still as of Today, there are 2 Licencing type, OEM and Volume, yes, catagory is there like, Upgrade, Clean Installa, Acadomic, Evolution, but types are 2, Volume or OEM !!!


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 23, 2007)

*@Choto Cheeta*
Yeah... As I said.. Thats probable... MS must have revised their licensing policies.... A lot can change within a year.

Oh... Thanks... You've been very co-operative and a great help...


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 24, 2007)

YAAAY!!!! I received my Windows VISTA Ultimate Orginal BOX version (32bit and 64Bit both)today.  My Cousin in Microsoft Gifted me 

Now i need a new PC to run this


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 24, 2007)

> YAAAY!!!! I received my Windows VISTA Ultimate Orginal BOX version today. My Cousin in Microsoft Gifted me
> 
> Now i need a new PC to run this



Err... He's my cousin too... I just discovered the fact today...  But he forgot to present me one  I'll talk to him today


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 24, 2007)

^^ROFL 

Now i need a good cousin who gifts me a PC  BTW which version you guys use -  32Bit of 64Bit ?? Thinking which i should install when buy PC


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 24, 2007)

Kaustav said:
			
		

> Err... He's my cousin too...



@Shukhdeep

and

@Kaustav

u 2 are related ??


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 24, 2007)

64 bit will do justice to your hardware and given that most drivers are in thir 64 bit avatar, I guess it wiser to go for 64-bit.... I haven't used a 64 it OS till now, .. looking fwd to Feisty 64 bit 



			
				Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @Shukhdeep
> 
> and
> 
> ...



Yeah.. we are related as we share the same passion... Just as I'm related to you and everybody else in the thinkdigit family.... 

Note: I don't know this guy in person... just thought of cracking a joke, we both can laugh at...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 24, 2007)

What hardware u guyss are using ?? as My Grfx card sucks, XFX 6200 LE 128MB therefore i switched from Vista to XP x64 !!! will buy a DX 10 based card (waiting for the reports of those 8600 vs 7600 or 7900) then willl make the x64 installation


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 24, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @Shukhdeep
> 
> and
> 
> ...



Remember the school days and early morning assembly "All Indians are my brothers and sisters"


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 24, 2007)

I have no clue !!!! 

P.M Sent !!!


----------

